# At What Volume Do you Listen to Classical Music?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I find just above the middle level while using headphones is good. If I turn it up all the way, the sound screeches a bit (the violins especially, and high notes on the piano). But turning it down a bit provides a much smoother dynamic.

What is your experience?


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

At a comfortable level, duh.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I find just above the middle level while using headphones is good. If I turn it up all the way, the sound screeches a bit (the violins especially, and high notes on the piano). But turning it down a bit provides a much smoother dynamic.
> 
> What is your experience?


-43dB. I'm afraid of losing my hearing. Still got lots of years to live, and would hate to have to do it without being able to listen to music. If I feel especially enthusiastic, I would turn it up to -38dB.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Whatever volume works at the moment without distracting others or ruining my ears.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

11 

But, seriously, it's all dependent on the type of equipment being used, how the CD was mastered, how dynamic the music is, and so forth. I've never measured my speaker output in dBs, but I do like it loud enough to fill the room. I don't like it so loud that my ears hurt either during or after listening. I'm aware of distortion so I try to keep things at a reasonable level where audible distortion does not come into play. 

I usually find that I play Baroque and Classical era music (along with solo instrument music) at slightly lower levels than Romantic era music due to the increased dynamic range of Romantic era recordings. I have a few recordings that I have to set the volume level higher than I usually do just to get the levels I'm used to. My Brahms symphonies by Harnoncourt are an example of this. I probably play those 2 clicks higher than other Romantic symphonies and probably 4 clicks or so higher than Baroque concertos. Some early CDs from the 1980s were mastered quite conservatively so I have to play those a little higher on the volume knob.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Middle volume on Spotify with headphones works for me. I'll crank it up for some operas if I want to feel like a Klingon.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> 11
> 
> But, seriously, it's all dependent on the type of equipment being used, how the CD was mastered, how dynamic the music is, and so forth. I've never measured my speaker output in dBs, but I do like it loud enough to fill the room. I don't like it so loud that my ears hurt either during or after listening. I'm aware of distortion so I try to keep things at a reasonable level where audible distortion does not come into play.
> 
> I usually find that I play Baroque and Classical era music (along with solo instrument music) at slightly lower levels than Romantic era music due to the increased dynamic range of Romantic era recordings. I have a few recordings that I have to set the volume level higher than I usually do just to get the levels I'm used to. My Brahms symphonies by Harnoncourt are an example of this. I probably play those 2 clicks higher than other Romantic symphonies and probably 4 clicks or so higher than Baroque concertos. Some early CDs from the 1980s were mastered quite conservatively so I have to play those a little higher on the volume knob.


I'll usually turn it up fairly loud in the car so the pianissimos can all be heard. Equipment definitely makes a difference! I have a tendency to want it loud, but really, this affects the quality of the listening, and gives me a headache. It's much more pleasant when sounds aren't distorting.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

One reason why I don't like headphones (among many other reasons) is because I set them to what seems like a comfortable level, but then after a couple hours of listening, I find that my ears become a little "glassy" sounding for the next day or so. I'm probably setting them too loud then. I'm not sure if there have been any scientific studies comparing loudspeakers to headphones in terms of ear health. Like Phil loves classical said earlier, I don't want to jeopardize my hearing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> One reason why I don't like headphones (among many other reasons) is because I set them to what seems like a comfortable level, but then after a couple hours of listening, I find that my ears become a little "glassy" sounding for the next day or so. I'm probably setting them too loud then. I'm not sure if there have been any scientific studies comparing loudspeakers to headphones in terms of ear health. Like Phil loves classical said earlier, I don't want to jeopardize my hearing.


I've been listening to music for years at outrageously loud volumes with little or no apparent effect on my ears. That doesn't mean I shouldn't be careful though, and classical music is better when not blasted anyways imo. It forces you to focus more at quieter levels I believe.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

quietfire said:


> At a comfortable level, duh.


But what is comfortable for one may not be what is comfortable for another which makes this an interesting discussion.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Generally on the louder side but not to the point of hurting my ears.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening on headphones at 30. That seems to be the right level for me.


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

I agree with Klassic, I listen to Baroque and Classical at a lower volume for the same reasons. I'll also have chamber and solo works playing quieter when doing work, or listening late at night.

In the car the volume will reflect a mixture of how concentrated I am on driving and how much I'm actually enjoying the music. Usually I find it very hard to enjoy classical music in the car. 

With my Sennheiser headphones I'll play music loud, probably too loud in an experts opinion. With my speakers and earbuds I keep them at a lower relative volume than headphones.

It all depends on the situation, and type of music. Like (this might sound weird) I love to have "sound" headaches from listening to Shostakovitch's 10th too loud.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I read by listening to loud music over time, your hearing goes, and it's not evenly, your sensitivity to higher frequencies deteriorates more than lower, and the lower in turn more than the mid range.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Medium volume. When the wife's not home, I turn it up a notch, but stilll not too loud.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Medium level for me too. Softer if it's late at night. I live in an apartment, and I don't want to annoy my neighbors. They already have enough to put up with - I teach several piano students every day, and I'm sure that irritates my neighbors a bit. I don't want to add to their annoyance by blasting Rite of Spring at 2am!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> -43dB. I'm afraid of losing my hearing. Still got lots of years to live, and would hate to have to do it without being able to listen to music. If I feel especially enthusiastic, I would turn it up to -38dB.


It didn't stop Beethoven! .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Medium level for me too. Softer if it's late at night. I live in an apartment, and I don't want to annoy my neighbors. They already have enough to put up with - I teach several piano students every day, and I'm sure that irritates my neighbors a bit. I don't want to add to their annoyance by blasting Rite of Spring at 2am!


Or _*maybe*_ you should! haha, !


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2017)

According to my decibel app, average is 70-80 db, with peaks around 85. I rarely venture into the 90db+ range.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Klassik said:


> One reason why I don't like headphones (among many other reasons) is because I set them to what seems like a comfortable level, but then after a couple hours of listening, I find that my ears become a little "glassy" sounding for the next day or so. I'm probably setting them too loud then. I'm not sure if there have been any scientific studies comparing loudspeakers to headphones in terms of ear health. Like Phil loves classical said earlier, I don't want to jeopardize my hearing.


Have you tried IEMs? If properly fitted, an IEM (such as the Etymotics earphone) acts as an earplug as well as a transducer (blocking external sound more effectively than noise cancelling headphones). As a consequence, you can enjoy music clearly at a significantly lower volume than with most headphones.

Some people find IEMs uncomfortable, especially the Etymotics. I did until I found the proper tips for my ears. Now I can listen for hours.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Have you tried IEMs? If properly fitted, an IEM (such as the Etymotics earphone) acts as an earplug as well as a transducer (blocking external sound more effectively than noise cancelling headphones). As a consequence, you can enjoy music clearly at a significantly lower volume than with most headphones.
> 
> Some people find IEMs uncomfortable, especially the Etymotics. I did until I found the proper tips for my ears. Now I can listen for hours.


Could you provide us with some links/articles? I could google, but perhaps you already have some good sites at hand!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Aren't IEMs Inner Ear Monitors that professional musicians use on stage while performing to hear the other musicians? (mostly in rock, classical musicians don't need this, !)


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

The 1812? Pain level.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not too concerned about hearing loss with my earbud because it is a single bud, combining the two channels into one, and always played in my left ear, which already has some upper frequency hearing loss. So my right ear does not get a lot of exposure to loud music these days. 

My hearing test last year showed in a range from 250 to 8000 Hz showed mild hearing loss only at 4000 Hz and only for the left ear. That bit of loss was likely from the later 1970s when I was blasting door speakers in my truck very loud, or because I never had air conditioning until 1999 and so drove the freeways in summer with the window open, which makes for a lot of noise to the left ear.

But I recall as a teen going to rock concerts and the music was so loud (sometimes were had seats in front of one of the speaker banks) that we would go to a restaurant after the concert and would be talking. The guy across the table would sound like he was at the end of a long hallway. I certainly abused my ears in those days.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Aren't IEMs Inner Ear Monitors that professional musicians use on stage while performing to hear the other musicians? (mostly in rock, classical musicians don't need this, !)


Here's one article.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-earphones#rVIl1HV018zXZfRP.97

Etymotic, specifically, had been in the hearing aid industry before branching out into headphones. They were certainly among the first to provide IEMs for consumers. They also provide high quality ear plugs for musicians and others.

The Etymotics are designed to sit more deeply in the ear canal than other IEMs. Some people don't like this either in principle or in practice. The key is to find a tip that is both comfortable and offers a good seal.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Have you tried IEMs? If properly fitted, an IEM (such as the Etymotics earphone) acts as an earplug as well as a transducer (blocking external sound more effectively than noise cancelling headphones). As a consequence, you can enjoy music clearly at a significantly lower volume than with most headphones.
> 
> Some people find IEMs uncomfortable, especially the Etymotics. I did until I found the proper tips for my ears. Now I can listen for hours.


I have not tried IEMs, but it would be interesting to try a good pair of them. I've always preferred loudspeakers, and I live under conditions where I can use loudspeakers without bothering others, so I've never really focused too much research on headphones. Of the ones I've heard, it seems harder to find headphones with a natural sound quality to them as compared to speakers. Perhaps I've missed the good ones though. Anyway, I usually only wear headphones when monitoring cassette recording on one of my 3-head decks or doing some other type of audio work where I want to get a better sense of small details.

I've heard that IEMs can be more damaging to hearing than headphones if played back loudly. Perhaps though they can be better than headphones if one adjusts the volume accordingly given that they don't need to be so loud.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I have not tried IEMs, but it would be interesting to try a good pair of them. I've always preferred loudspeakers, and I live under conditions where I can use loudspeakers without bothering others, so I've never really focused too much research on headphones. Of the ones I've heard, it seems harder to find headphones with a natural sound quality to them as compared to speakers. Perhaps I've missed the good ones though. Anyway, I usually only wear headphones when monitoring cassette recording on one of my 3-head decks or doing some other type of audio work where I want to get a better sense of small details.
> 
> I've heard that IEMs can be more damaging to hearing than headphones if played back loudly. Perhaps though they can be better than headphones if one adjusts the volume accordingly given that they don't need to be so loud.


I've always preferred over ear headphones to earbuds, I can never find the correct size for me, and they are always falling out of my ears. Also, they stress me out that they are going to fall out, and I can't enjoy the music as much.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Klassik said:


> I have not tried IEMs, but it would be interesting to try a good pair of them. I've always preferred loudspeakers, and I live under conditions where I can use loudspeakers without bothering others, so I've never really focused too much research on headphones. Of the ones I've heard, it seems harder to find headphones with a natural sound quality to them as compared to speakers. Perhaps I've missed the good ones though. Anyway, I usually only wear headphones when monitoring cassette recording on one of my 3-head decks or doing some other type of audio work where I want to get a better sense of small details.
> 
> I've heard that IEMs can be more damaging to hearing than headphones if played back loudly. Perhaps though they can be better than headphones if one adjusts the volume accordingly given that they don't need to be so loud.


I consider myself pretty conservative about volume levels. If I use my Etymotics with an iPhone on a plane or a subway, I generally set the volume at halfway or 1 step above halfway. Sometimes I will push it 1 step further.

The house sound of the Etymotic is detailed and flat with somewhat limited bass (or accurate bass depending on your perspective) even with a good fit. A new model released last year offers a modest bass boost - I haven't tried it. No soundstage - it's all in your head. One final thing I discovered - the sound of the Etymotics falls apart as during an aircraft descent, I presume because of the pressure changes.

By the way, I won't use Etymotics on the streets of New York as they are too effective in blocking noise, and I want some sense as to what is happening around me. For that I use Hifiman RE 400s, which let a little more of the world in.



Captainnumber36 said:


> I've always preferred over ear headphones to earbuds, I can never find the correct size for me, and they are always falling out of my ears. Also, they stress me out that they are going to fall out, and I can't enjoy the music as much.


Getting the right fit is a challenge - and completely personal. I used my Etymotics sparingly until they introduced a new type of plug called the glider. I was in the relatively small group who found that gliders were just what I needed. Unfortunately my group was so small, Etymotic stopped offering them. Luckily, I have a decent supply. Also, I recently discovered Comply tips, which seem to work well for me.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Klassik said:


> One reason why I don't like headphones (among many other reasons) is because I set them to what seems like a comfortable level, but then after a couple hours of listening, I find that my ears become a little "glassy" sounding for the next day or so. I'm probably setting them too loud then. I'm not sure if there have been any scientific studies comparing loudspeakers to headphones in terms of ear health. Like Phil loves classical said earlier, I don't want to jeopardize my hearing.


This can be a side-effect of the headphones. If you have a great pair, you can listen at pretty full volume levels for hours with no after-effects (or I can, anyway). Invest in a great pair; you won't regret it!

-09


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've always preferred over ear headphones to earbuds, *I can never find the correct size for me, and they are always falling out of my ears. * Also, they stress me out that they are going to fall out, and I can't enjoy the music as much.


I switched to these memory foam earbud tips. They are great because they don't fall out of my ears. I have trouble with the other kind of tip falling out or causing my ear to be itchy.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I switched to these memory foam earbud tips. They are great because they don't fall out of my ears. I have trouble with the other kind of tip falling out or causing my ear to be itchy.


I have a similar problem, but these look like an interesting idea. I will have to look for them.

Edit: How do they attach to existing earbuds, or do they require special ones?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

When Husband isn't in, it goes loud! Think the neighbours can hear it. Have to tone it down when he's in and he'll only listen to so much!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I switched to these memory foam earbud tips. They are great because they don't fall out of my ears. I have trouble with the other kind of tip falling out or causing my ear to be itchy.


Those look like Complys, but I assume there are various products that look alike.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

JAS said:


> I have a similar problem, but these look like an interesting idea. I will have to look for them.
> 
> Edit: How do they attach to existing earbuds, or do they require special ones?


The go on any earbud that comes with the silicon tips. It has a plastic tube inside the foam and so the fit might be a bit snug. I just gently but firmly push it on (don't want to break off the mount on the earbud). Suppose a minute quantity of saliva (no joke, it provides lubrication--very practical also to get a tight ring off your finger) could help lube it to go on.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> Those look like Complys, but I assume there are various products that look alike.


Yeah, i just grabbed an image off a google search. The set I have is from Radio Shack just because I happened to see them on clearance. They eventually wear out but seem to last a pretty long time, perhaps longer than the PCV cords that harden and crack (mine has different material that doesn't do that).


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Depends on cd. I don't measure decibels, on hi fi system around 10. Some discs much less than 10, can be 4-9. 12 is on the loud side . Played at 15 perhaps only couple of times ever. Mornings and late evenings probably barely 2. And the longer I listen the more I have to turn down the volume, because after a while it sounds too loud.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

JAS said:


> I have a similar problem, but these look like an interesting idea. I will have to look for them.
> 
> Edit: How do they attach to existing earbuds, or do they require special ones?


Do you have earbuds (like the ones that come with iPhones, which stay outside the ear canal for the most part) or IEMs (which you sort of shove into your ear canal)?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm really learning that I prefer Classical/New Age music (my current preferences of genres) at lower volumes. It makes it easier to hear the details to me, instead of having it blast in my ears.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Medium-Low. I always fear losing my hearing with anything higher than medium volume. Plus it's uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Andrew Wassell (Jun 6, 2017)

Quieter, I think, than most. Only 30% volume with earbuds deep in my ears. I envision volume in my mind as a book/paper held in front of you. My ideal volume is close enough to read, but not too close. I can exam all the little details and letter but see the whole page at the same time. Now by comparison, If the volume is turned up way too loud, then it's like the book is being held above my head and I can't even see it. 
Quiet is good.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

If ten is max, i subscribe to the Spinal Tap method of going to 11 for that extra push..............


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

With loud volumes the long-term problem is not so much hearing loss as tinnitus. The latter is what some ex-rock musicians and studio personnel develop.

Natural hearing loss starts from around age 18 onward - there are many frequencies that get weaker or disappear every 5-10 years and people often compensate by turning up the volume. On digital reproduction there is far less low-end distortion so it's not easy to tell if you're cranking it up too loud.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Depends on the recording. As a rule of thumb, whatever is comfortable works. If I am wearing earbuds, I make sure that I can have a normal conversation with other people through the music (annoyance aside, of course--I'd be more likely to yell at them for interrupting my listening!).


----------



## Viriato (Jun 5, 2017)

Fairly loud to be honest as long as it is not uncomfortable, specially when on my daily routine of going by train and metro to work where it tends to be noisy. At home and in quieter environments I listen at a more acceptable volume. The volume also depends on the encoding quality of the song\theme I am listening at the moment, 192kbs requires a different volume set than a FLAC file.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Medium-Low, never on full volume, don't like that.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I bought a new amplifier for 4'33" but I still couldn't hear it. 
Awwww sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Well, I bought a new amplifier for 4'33" but I still couldn't hear it.
> Awwww sorry, couldn't resist.


You need bigger tubes


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Loud....for chamber music, not so loud...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Unfortunately, I rarely get the opportunity to crank up the volume at home but when I'm in the car, alone, I can play stuff at nice loud levels. Mrs Merl is not the biggest classical music fan. Beethoven's 7th and Mahler's 1st sound amazing when I can give them some welly (especially Honeck's brilliant versions of both these masterpieces)!


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

I keep listening to it loud. Which i shouldn't do, but i kinda dont care.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Medium volume because high volume distorts the music.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Depends on the piece. I play symphonies and operas more loudly than sonatas typically. Beethoven and Wagner are usually more loud than Vivaldi and Haydn. I suppose by conventional standards, I may play music a little bit too loudly, oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

It depends on how good your set up is and what the format is if a good CD 
Whatever is comfortable for you and any others that are listening but definitely not so loud that you get distortion?
I have heard some from spotify that is absolutely terrible with distorted high range very simular to what you would get from [email protected]


----------



## classfolkphile (Jun 25, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> According to my decibel app, average is 70-80 db, with peaks around 85. I rarely venture into the 90db+ range.


This level also, with speakers. Less with earbuds.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

In the days when I liked Mahler much more I listened on a cd system too loud - and am convinced I damaged my hearing - so when in the car - if my wife turns up the music - at higher levels I start to hear a scratchy sound in 1 ear.

For some time now I listen at very moderate levels - I tend to find that when the music is really good (partic baroque and classical era ) - big bang sound is not necessary.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't own headphones, I'd be too worried about missing an exciting phone call or ring on the doorbell! 

I live in the middle of a row of terraced houses and would like to stay on good terms with my neighbours, so it's probably just as well that music at a medium level is my preference. Even so, when I placed my hi-fi I chose a spot where my kitchen comes between my house and one neighbour and the kitchen of my other neighbour comes between my house and their living room.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I still use 11 when the wife is not home


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Blast, blast, blast...sorry, what were you asking?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

High volume if I'm in the kitchen, where the stereo system isn't. Moderate if I'm in the living room, where it is.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

In my car I listen at 13 but in the house at 2.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, 13 youve got the super sized version


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

What are all these numbers? are they decibels? or are they the kind of thing you get asked about pain as in from 1 to 10 if 10 is the max what is your pain level or is your volume control knob (sorry mods if that is a swear word) numbered?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> What are all these numbers? are they decibels? or are they the kind of thing you get asked about pain as in from 1 to 10 if 10 is the max what is your pain level or is your volume control knob (sorry mods if that is a swear word) numbered?


Time for a volume lesson from Spinal Tap


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Time for a volume lesson from Spinal Tap


*Aha that makes sense, it just shows to go how intelligent rock musicians are.*


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

*Loud* really loud


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I use max volume


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I use sensible volume.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Those who have seen _Office Space_ will get it...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Well, I bought a new amplifier for 4'33" but I still couldn't hear it.
> Awwww sorry, couldn't resist.


Gotta be careful with listening to that piece at high volume: you might end up picking up EVP and get all creeped out.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I use sensible volume.


Why am I not suprised but sensible is a very subjective assessment of volume









For instance Keith Moons Home HiFi might have been very different to Pugg's I think!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why am I not suprised but sensible is a very subjective assessment of volume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I made my house look like that I would be in a divorce faster then I can say the word itself.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I set the volume dial on "3". Glad to help!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I play 4'33'' on max volume. I like how the breathing and stomach gurgling sounds like a thunder storm.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When my bedroom glass window cracks, I know I've set the volume too high.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> When my bedroom glass window cracks, I know I've set the volume too high.


You get that too, also when plaster falls out of the ceiling, wife is not so keen on that............


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You get that too, also when plaster falls out of the ceiling, wife is not so keen on that............





hpowders said:


> When my bedroom glass window cracks, I know I've set the volume too high.


I am assuming you two have not got Tinnitus yet!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You get that too, also when plaster falls out of the ceiling, wife is not so keen on that............


That only happened to me in Paris, when the plaster fell down.


----------

